# 10g hopefully shrimp tank



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

first off this is my first actual soil based substrate. please leave some comments for me.

i had to link what i did and the pictures from facebook because of image size

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=196248&id=668486726&l=14843e3c44


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Could you try to reduce the file size and repost the picture on here? My work's network blocks me from all social networking sites. Since I can't see it, tell us about what you used as your substright. What is your lighting? I would love to see it. I can give you a portion(1.5oz cup size) of Christmas moss to get you started. 

Regards,

Robert Bradbury


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

here are more pictures


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice. Ive used peat moss on three of my aquariums. Don't be surprised when you notice your tank farting. The cellulose will start to break down by bacteria and release Methane. Just blame it on the dog. What are the watts and color rating on the bulbs? My setup reminds me of Sponge Bob. One thing to mention, don't be surprised when your water start to look like tea. The peat will leach Tannin into the water for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

from what i can tell they are 2 10 watt compack flourecent marineland 5100k bulbs. will probably upgrade them later with the ones tex gal is useing when i get a chance to hit fry's and i'm considering putting CO2 into it also because like you i do homebrewing and keep decent yeast supply arround so a homemade setup shouldn't be a bad thing for this. also used a couple of pinches of iron sand blasting medium in it to see if that would do anything for it ... didn't put much but i want some plants that use iron so i figured it might help a little... i have flourish also i'm planning to supplment with.

actually i screened out alor of the bigger pieces of matter from the potting mix useing an old piece of window screen ... it is a really fine mixture on the bottom under the black diamond.. and so far i'm loveing the look of that black diamond stuff.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What is Black Diamond? I've switched most all my tanks to pressurized CO2. I had my son one day dump the entire contents of my reactor into my tank. It took a week of cleaning to get it back on track. Compresses is so much easier. Just set it and forget it. 

Got any good home brews going? I got 5gal of plum wine right now.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

digital_gods said:


> What is Black Diamond?


it's black sand that they use to sand blast stuff. the edges are too rough and can easily cut fish that likes to burrow or sift through the sand.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> What is Black Diamond? I've switched most all my tanks to pressurized CO2. I had my son one day dump the entire contents of my reactor into my tank. It took a week of cleaning to get it back on track. Compresses is so much easier. Just set it and forget it.
> 
> Got any good home brews going? I got 5gal of plum wine right now.


i have 1 gallon of an orange cinimon meade and 1 gallon of a orange blossum meade going.. both are terrably sweet


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

foreverknight said:


> i have 1 gallon of an orange cinimon meade and 1 gallon of a orange blossum meade going.. both are terrably sweet


You got too small of batches going. I do the five gallons at a time style. Just like with fish aquariums, larger the size, easier it is to control. If your using the Mr. Beer fermenting keg, trash it. Not a good enough seal to prevent infection of wild yeast an bacteria. As far as the sweetness goes with your mead, just let it take it time. I aged my for six month, all the time clarifying it by clarification chems and racking it. Depending on the yeast you used, they can leave a sweet taste to it or you may need to add sweeteners before bottling. Your meades sound tasty. My last batch of meade was thistle honey meade. It was a bit strong when it was fresh but aging it brought out more mature flavors. If you ever need to make any washes, I have a yeast that will do 20% abv. I haven't tested it in the DYI co2 kits yet.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

yeaaa i found some money and payed my dues yesterday.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Well Jason, it's been a month now. Do you have any photos to share of your shrimp tank?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep, where are the photos, and I haven't seen him on facebook in a while. guess he is hiding.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I called him today. College is keeping him busy and out of trouble. He said that he saw some of the Cherry Red Shrimp with berries. Very good sign!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that's good to know, I'm staying low key too, and pushing in the speed control knob :smile: I went low tech, got some crypt lutla in my tank now. just need to get the c02 hook up right, and find some nice fast growing fore ground. would like some dwarf hair grass.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a tank I've been battling green water from phosphate spike, I left it with co2 on. It got so dense that visabilty was only three inches (pea soup). With it clearing up, my dwarf hair grass has turned into a dense carpet. Next time we meet, if you don't have any, I'll give you some plugs. I also got dwarf sagisteria that forms a nice forground spread. Plant a few plugs, add a dash of love and BAM! You got a nice forground plant. I still haven't checked on the giant hair grass, I'm sure its doing well.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> I had a tank I've been battling green water from phosphate spike, I left it with co2 on. It got so dense that visabilty was only three inches (pea soup). With it clearing up, my dwarf hair grass has turned into a dense carpet. Next time we meet, if you don't have any, I'll give you some plugs. I also got dwarf sagisteria that forms a nice forground spread. Plant a few plugs, add a dash of love and BAM! You got a nice forground plant. I still haven't checked on the giant hair grass, I'm sure its doing well.


I got some chain sword/dwarf sag from howard(txaquagardens it did well in the 125 then started to melt, then I moved it over to the 55g and it's melted. there is one guy one here randy I think that's his name who has 6x6 carpets of dwarf hair grass for trade for shrimp. to bad I don't have any shrimp.
also how do I plant the crypts. since they are not stem plants, do i just tie them around a rock, or driftwood?


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i've been letting that tank just go and see what happens... the stem plants i put in there really need to be trimed lol i also put almost all of my mosses in there and they are doing well. there is algae all over the glass but it seems the shrimp are loveing that lol. i am about to start another 10g tank spefically for a school project. it is one of my dreams to have an ADA scaped tank instead of just something random so i am in the planning stages of that now.


----------

